# FLR(M) HELP!! Letter from UKBA - URGENT RESPONSE REQUIRED



## kamwana (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I have today received a letter from the UKBA stating they want more information. 
I am a graduate student here on a student visa; I applied for the FLR(M) on the 22nd June with my wife. At the time of application me and my wife did not currently live together as I was studying in a different city. I have since moved into my wife’s parent’s house until we get enough money for a place of our own.

The UKBA are requesting the following additional information:

_1. Documentary evidence of ownership of your home OR rent book/tenancy agreement AND a letter from the landlord / local authority confirming who is residing there. _

We included a copy of the land registry and a council tax bill (in my wife’s parent’s name) and also a letter of invitation for me to live there signed by my wife’s parents. My wife’s parents own their house outright but they cannot find the title deeds to the house. I also a bit confused as to what they are asking for in this specific request about conforming who is residing there. Would a letter from my wife’s parents be enough? The letter we sent initially from my wife’s parents was a letter inviting me to live there. Do they maybe now mean that the letter should confirm i live there with them now? Am really confused.

_2. Most recent council tax bill_

My wife’s parents receive this annually and we have already provided in the original application. I do not therefore have to pay council tax as this is already paid for in the council tax by my wife’s parents.

_3. Wage slips covering the last 6 months for myself _

I am a student so do not currently work, I did some temporary work (less than 20 hours as per my current visa) we applied under category b and I included a wage slip to cover a small shortfall in my wife’s previous 12 months salary. I only received the one pay slip which they have... what else can I provide? I only worked once through an agency and therefore am not employed by them.

_4. Employment Letter for myself_

Again I did some agency/temporary and I doubt the agency would supply this letter for this... Any Advice?

_5. Tax Documentation such as P45/P60_

I am a student and as part of my visa I can only work less than 20 hours during term time so I have not worked recently. My oldest P60 is from 2012. How can I get around this?

_6. Evidence that I have knowledge of the life and language in the UK._

I speak fluent English, I have been studying in the UK for 6 years and each course has been taught in English. I have a law degree which was taught in English. I supplied my degree and my entire certificate in my original application. Without taking the test “Life in the UK” test (which I thought was only required when applying for ILR how else can I prove I have knowledge of life and language in the UK??

The letter was written as per the below:

_Dear XXXX

Re: Mr XXXX Country DOB

Thank you for your application for leave to remain in the UK on the basis of your marriage.

To help me consider the matter, please send me the following documents. Please send ORIGINAL documents and photocopies are NOT acceptable for the purpose of deciding your application. 

Documents required:
1.	Documentary evidence of ownership of your home OR rent book/tenancy agreement AND a letter from the landlord / local authority confirming who is residing there.
2.	Most recent council tax bill
3.	Wage slip covering the last 6 months for XXXXX
4.	Employer’s Letter for XXXXX
5.	Detailed bank statements covering the last 6 months
6.	Tax documentation as follows: P45/P60
7.	Evidence that you have knowledge of life and language in the UK to our required standard. 

To enable me to decide your case promptly it is essential that you use the enclosed return label and reply by 16th September 2013. 

If you fail to produce the information requested within the time that has been given, I must warn you that the application will be considered on the basis of the information currently available. Please be aware that under paragraph 322(9) of the immigration rules, the grounds on which leave to remain should normally be refused include failure by an applicant to produce within a reasonable time information, documents or other evidence required by the Secretary of State to establish his Rules.

Yours Sincerely

XXXX_
I need to reply by 16th September so an urgent response would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kamwana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have today received a letter from the UKBA stating they want more information.
> I am a graduate student here on a student visa; I applied for the FLR(M) on the 22nd June with my wife. At the time of application me and my wife did not currently live together as I was studying in a different city. I have since moved into my wife’s parent’s house until we get enough money for a place of our own.
> ...


What they want is title certificate from Land Registry (easily obtained online for a few pounds) as proof of ownership and evidence of how many are living there to show it's not overcrowded. Ideally you should furnish a property inspection report, but as you have little time, a statement from your in-laws about how many people are living.



> _2. Most recent council tax bill_
> 
> My wife’s parents receive this annually and we have already provided in the original application. I do not therefore have to pay council tax as this is already paid for in the council tax by my wife’s parents.


Point out you have already included it.



> _3. Wage slips covering the last 6 months for myself _
> 
> I am a student so do not currently work, I did some temporary work (less than 20 hours as per my current visa) we applied under category b and I included a wage slip to cover a small shortfall in my wife’s previous 12 months salary. I only received the one pay slip which they have... what else can I provide? I only worked once through an agency and therefore am not employed by them.


How are you meeting the financial requirement? How much is your wife earning and how much are you earning?



> _4. Employment Letter for myself_
> 
> Again I did some agency/temporary and I doubt the agency would supply this letter for this... Any Advice?


This depends on how you are meeting the financial requirement.



> _5. Tax Documentation such as P45/P60_
> 
> I am a student and as part of my visa I can only work less than 20 hours during term time so I have not worked recently. My oldest P60 is from 2012. How can I get around this?


Ditto. 



> _6. Evidence that I have knowledge of the life and language in the UK._
> 
> I speak fluent English, I have been studying in the UK for 6 years and each course has been taught in English. I have a law degree which was taught in English. I supplied my degree and my entire certificate in my original application. Without taking the test “Life in the UK” test (which I thought was only required when applying for ILR how else can I prove I have knowledge of life and language in the UK??


Check that you have sent all the documents needed to evidence your degree taught in English, and if you have, point it out to them.



> The letter was written as per the below:
> 
> _Dear XXXX
> 
> ...


That's all I can suggest. Clearly there is some misunderstanding about some aspects of your application between you and ECO, which needs to be clarified.


----------



## kamwana (Jun 20, 2013)

Joppa said:


> What they want is title certificate from Land Registry (easily obtained online for a few pounds) as proof of ownership and evidence of how many are living there to show it's not overcrowded. Ideally you should furnish a property inspection report, but as you have little time, a statement from your in-laws about how many people are living.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------

